

Designing the Boot Sound for the Original Xbox - Tiktaalik
http://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/BrianSchmidt/20111117/8911/Designing_the_Boot_Sound_for_the_Original_Xbox.php

======
kstenerud
Very cool in engineering terms, but the boot sound was wayyyyy too loud and
in-your-face. After enough unpleasant experiences with turning the machine on
without turning the volume down on my TV, I ended up modding my Xbox just to
get rid of that bootup sound.

